# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Fjalët më infektuese në internet

## loyalx

*Gjasat më të mëdha që kompjuteri juaj të infektohet me virus i keni nëse me ndonjërën prej makinave të kërkimit të internetit shkruani fjalët "Free Music Downloads", "Lyrics" dhe "Screensavers", ka tërhequr vëmendjen kompania për siguri në internet McAfee.*


Në të njëjtën rast McAfee ka theksuar se fjala e fundit është më e rrezikshmja, sepse 60 për qind e rezultateve të kërkimit në vete përmbajnë kode dashakeqe. Nëse klikoni në rezultatin për kërkimin e fjalës free, gjasat që të infektoni kompjuterin tuaj me ndonjë virus janë 21 për qind.

McAfee ka bërë ndarjen e fjalëve të rrezikshme edhe sipas kategorive. Gjithashtu, ekziston ndarja e fjalëve infektuese sipas shteteve, sipas të cilës ndarje britanikët duhet të janë të kujdesshëm me përdorimin e fjalës "Bebo", francezët me atë "poker", derisa spanjollët me "Anatomia de grey".

Nga personat e famshëm, para të gjithëve do të iu infektojë Brad Pitt, kështu që zonja, kujdes kur shkruani emrin e tij në tastierë dhe në makinë kërkimi.

_www.telegrafi.com_

----------

